# castile soaps



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

I am going to do a mostly castile soap today....my summer farmer's market will start in a few weeks and I got lots of requests for a castile, or at least mostly olive soap there last year.
I have 67 ounces of olive, but want to do a 110 ounce batch to fill a martha mold.
I also have avocado oil, a small amount of cocoa butter, coconut, sunflower, lard. I'd like it be an all veggie. Anyone have a good combo to suggest?
Also do you think milk, water, or herbal tea?
And do you find unscented or EO or FO castile soaps sell better?
Thanks!
Becky


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Bear in mind that castilles take FOREVER to get hard. Once they do they are pretty solid. Because of this I would discount your liquid.
Castilles are supposed to be all olive by definition. however I think adding a little coconut for bubbles would be good.
To make the castille more traditional you could just use water. I would do a rosemary or lavender (or both) EO. People love that - blech! But I bet those who really want castille would be into it.


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks. It won't be a true castille, but I think a mostly olive all veggie bar will do the trick. I think I'm going with 67 oz olive, 32 ounces coconut, and 10 ounces avocado oil. It was scheduled for today but I got busy so tomorrow AM. That will fill a Martha mold, I think I'll do 7 bars unscented and 14 with eo's. I only have a couple folks that ask for it so that should keep them happy for a while 
Becky


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

made it today, 7 lbs oils batch w/ olive, avocado, coconut, GM etc. Looks good so far. Also did a 14 lb oil batch.......whew


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Betcha it'll be lover-ly after a nice long cure!

Master batches are so nice to make, but it's a lot of oils to mess with! Then when you go to soap it's so very easy! Between that and premade lye solutions soaping is a breeze (well it would be if I didn't have to line molds!!!)


----------



## lynpea (Oct 26, 2007)

I just did a batches of a "bastille" oo, pko, and castor. I did do a water discount so they were hard pretty fast. They have been curing about 5 weeks now. I tested a small piece and it lathered well and was nice. I will do more. You do need to give it a good long cure...at least 2 months or more. I have read that a water discount helps with the *slimy* feel of the bar that some folks get.


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks. I dscounted mine way down too. The bars cut beautifully and look so nice and creamy.
Becky


----------

